# Passing information back to ASP page from another page



## itags.org (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi All
I have an application which allow users to search our database. Quite a lot of search fields pull data from other tables. I don't want to populate the dropdowns (total 14 of them) from the database everytime as it slow the page load. Instead I would like to have a link next to the text field which a user and click and the choices can be displayed and whatever the user click in the pop up I want to transfer it to the text box and close the popup.

For example there is a Textbox called country. The user can either type in the country name or click on the link which will pull all the countries from table in the database and which ever country user selects, the textbox is popluated with the country name and the pop up closes automatically.

Can someone please help
thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 12, 2009)

Can you populate the drop downs using an xml file instead? That can be cached by the browser, I think.


----------

